# Castellejo vs Keita Balde



## OrgoglioMilanista (14 Agosto 2018)

Facciamo un paragone con i due esterni comprati dalle due squadre Milanesi. Entrambi 23enni classe 1995. 

Castellejo

Stagione 17/18. Minuti giocati 2481 tra Liga, Europa League e Coppa del Re.

Gol totali: 6 (tutti nella liga) 
Assist totali: 8 (7 in liga ed 1 in Coppa del Re)
5 Cartelli gialli
0 Cartellini rossi

Keita Balde

Stagione 17/18. Minuti giocati 2006 tra Ligue 1, Champions League, Coppa di Francia e Coppa della Ligue

Gol totali: 8 Tutti nella Ligue 1
Assist totali: 11 (5 in Ligue 1 - 2 in Champions - 2 Coppa di Francia - 2 Coppa della Ligue)
3 cartellini gialli
1 rosso per doppio giallo


I numeri (il calcio non è solo numeri, lo so) dicono che non c'è cosi tanta differenza tra i due calciatori, anzi tutt'altro. Ma soprattutto stanno ad indicare un'altra cosa importante. Castellejo è in evoluzione, perché nella stagione 16/17 aveva numeri peggiori (3 gol e 5 assist). Invece Keita Balde è in netta involuzione, visto che nella stagione 16/17 aveva numeri di tutt'altro spessore (16 gol e 6 assist)
A voi l'ardua sentenza.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Agosto 2018)

Non so, per ora posso dire che Keita ha il vantaggio di aver già giocato nel campionato italiano. Probabilmente tra i due avrei preso lui, comunque Forza Castillejo!!


----------



## admin (14 Agosto 2018)

Dovessi scegliere io, non prenderei nè l'uno nè l'altro.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dovessi scegliere io, non prenderei nè l'uno nè l'altro.



.

Non capisco tutta questa considerazione che ha Keita, ha fallito in Francia per dio, dove anche Balotelli dice la sua


----------



## Milo (14 Agosto 2018)

Keita l'abbiamo visto in serie a, non ha da ambientarsi.

Castillejo non era un fenomeno la e si deve ambientare qua.

Ma io non mi lamento per il giocatore in se, soprattutto se sarà un'alternativa ai titolari, io sono contento.

Non sono contento sulle cifre, per me abbiamo bisogno di un ultimo colpo titolare e non ci possiamo permettere di perdere per strada il poco cash che abbiamo.


----------



## kipstar (14 Agosto 2018)

confronto che ci può stare.
non conosco lo spagnolo.....dai numeri posso solo dire che SPERO aumenti il numero dei gol segnati.....perchè alla squadra servono....


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (14 Agosto 2018)

Lo spagnolo inoltre ha giocato esterno nel 4-4-2 con compiti difensivi importanti.


----------



## Milancholy (14 Agosto 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Facciamo un paragone con i due esterni comprati dalle due squadre Milanesi. Entrambi 23enni classe 1995.
> 
> Castellejo
> 
> ...



La differenza è tattica quanto attitudinale... ed è troppo evidente. E' un semplice (?) gioco ad incastri. Se a destra hai il rinifitore mascherato da esterno (ora sono in 2-3) con più assist che gol nelle gambe (e nella testa), a sinistra la logica suggerirebbe un ATTACCANTE strutturato fisicamente, veloce ed in grado di aprire spazi con movimenti senza palla nonchè capace di integrare il contributo realizzativo del gran centravanti miracolosamente arrivato.


----------



## Beppe85 (14 Agosto 2018)

Keita al momento e stando ai numeri... è molto più forte, i numeri migliori li ha fatti in italia e ha giocato sempre alla lazio, perciò teoricamente in italia darà il meglio ma...
Prende di ingaggio il triplo di quello che prende castillejo, come dici tu avrà sofferto l anno in Francia e ci metterà un po' a riprendersi e per finire... è sempre stato un testone, poco professionale e molto attaccato ai soldi.
Perciò a Castillejo basterà davvero poco per dimostrarsi migliore di Keita Balde, speriamo!


----------



## PM3 (14 Agosto 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Facciamo un paragone con i due esterni comprati dalle due squadre Milanesi. Entrambi 23enni classe 1995.
> 
> Castellejo
> 
> ...



Hanno scelto un'ala che può giocare sia nel 433 che nel 4231. 
Keita non può fare l'ala in un 4231. 
A livello umano Keita lo conosciamo…


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Agosto 2018)

Castellitto ( cit. ) è talmente scarso che i tifosi del Villareal stanno tirando ogni madonna possibile alla dirigenza


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Agosto 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Facciamo un paragone con i due esterni comprati dalle due squadre Milanesi. Entrambi 23enni classe 1995.
> 
> Castellejo
> 
> ...



480 minuti di differenza significano, 5 partite e mezzo in più. Mica poche
La differenza è notevole tra i due.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Agosto 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Facciamo un paragone con i due esterni comprati dalle due squadre Milanesi. Entrambi 23enni classe 1995.
> 
> Castellejo
> 
> ...



Keita sappiamo con certezza che può giocare a destra , a sinistra e a campo aperto ha fatto pure il centravanti.
Fortissimo nella protezione della palla, devastante se si apre il campo.
Fisicamente potente e con presenza e prestanza in area. Lo frega una testa 'matta'.
Keita nel nostro parco attaccanti sarebbe stato PREZIOSISSIMO!!!


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (14 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> 480 minuti di differenza significano, 5 partite e mezzo in più. Mica poche
> La differenza è notevole tra i due.



Fai quattro e mezza. Perché una partita il genio l'ha saltata per espulsione. Comunque si, non sono poche. Ma onestamente non capisco perché di Keita si parli come di un fenomeno e di questo ragazzo per forza come un brocco.


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Agosto 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Fai quattro e mezza. Perché una partita il genio l'ha saltata per espulsione. Comunque si, non sono poche. Ma onestamente non capisco perché di Keita si parli come di un fenomeno e di questo ragazzo per forza come un brocco.



Castillejo non è un brocco, ma non è un upgrade rispetto a chi abbiamo già in rosa. Questo credo sia il punto delle lamentele di molti utenti.
Vale meno di un Suso al momento. Magari da noi esplode e diventa forte forte. 
A me non dispiace come giovane da provare a lanciare, considerate le condizioni in cui ci troviamo.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (14 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Castillejo non è un brocco, ma non è un upgrade rispetto a chi abbiamo già in rosa. Questo credo sia il punto delle lamentele di molti utenti.
> Vale meno di un Suso al momento. Magari da noi esplode e diventa forte forte.
> A me non dispiace come giovane da provare a lanciare, considerate le condizioni in cui ci troviamo.



Ma da quello che ho capito viene a fare la riserva. Penso sia meglio di Borini sto Castellejo no? Quindi va bene dai


----------



## davidelynch (14 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dovessi scegliere io, non prenderei nè l'uno nè l'altro.





non c'è molto altro da aggiungere


----------



## Tessar (14 Agosto 2018)

A questo se dai una spallata si smonta


----------



## Vikash (14 Agosto 2018)

Mi sono intrufolato sul foro del Villareal e sinceramente sembra non gliene possa fregare nulla di questa cessione.
Ho letto che il giocatore, al pari di Soriano, non è gradito al tecnico Calleja e che era scontata una sua cessione, dato che quest'anno il campo non lo avrebbe visto (commenti del tipo _si sapeva_, _era preannunciato_).

Dicono addirittura che certamente la società non acquisterà un suo sostituto, il che fa capire il peso e lo spessore di questo *T O P player* in quella corazzata che primeggia nel calcio Europeo e che risponde al nome di Villareal.

Dico solo che questo *non era il genere di giocatore che volevo nel mio Milan*


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Agosto 2018)

Vikash ha scritto:


> Mi sono intrufolato sul foro del Villareal e sinceramente sembra non gliene possa fregare nulla di questa cessione.
> Ho letto che il giocatore, al pari di Soriano, non è gradito al tecnico Calleja e che era scontata una sua cessione, dato che quest'anno il campo non lo avrebbe visto (commenti del tipo _si sapeva_, _era preannunciato_).
> 
> Dicono addirittura che certamente la società non acquisterà un suo sostituto, il che fa capire il peso e lo spessore di questo *T O P player* in quella corazzata che primeggia nel calcio Europeo e che risponde al nome di Villareal.
> ...



Ma perché scrivere queste cose non vere ? Non capisco il masochismo di darsi degli Sficatids soli ? 

Il giocatore è stato fondamentale per loro per tutto l anno, ha la piu alta percentuale di crosso indovinati dell intera Liga.

Ho molti amici musicisti tifosi del Villareal che sono incavolati neri per la cessione.

Poi se vogliamo trollare è un altro conto


----------



## Jino (14 Agosto 2018)

Keita Balde tutta la vita. 

Conosce l'Italia, l'italiano, la serie A. 

Poi può giocare in tutti i ruoli dell'attacco, anche punta se serve.

Poi sono il primo a cui mi piacerebbe scoprire che in realtà questo Castellejo sarà un fenomeno, MAGARI!


----------



## Victorss (14 Agosto 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Facciamo un paragone con i due esterni comprati dalle due squadre Milanesi. Entrambi 23enni classe 1995.
> 
> Castellejo
> 
> ...



Quando l'anno scorso scrissi che non capivo perché sto keitabbalde venisse invocato manco fosse CR7 mezzo forum mi saltò addosso..per quest' anno il campo mi ha dato ragione: ha fallito in un campionato dove secondo i più esperti "segna pure Balotelli" (che per inciso secondo me segna perché è un buon attaccante)..
Keita è un giovane che deve ancora fare il suo percorso di crescita così come Castillejo che io non conosco, invece Keita lo conosciamo e conosciamo anche che tipo di testa ha sulle spalle.


----------



## Djici (14 Agosto 2018)

Non ha senso confrontare i due giocatori.
A noi serviva un keita. Non perché sia più forte dello spagnolo... su questo discorso non ci entro nemmeno non conoscendo Castilejo abbastanza.
Parlo di TATTICA e di CARATTERISTICHE.

E come l'anno scorso con Calha. Non è scarso il giocatore. Anzi. Ma è inutile tatticamente per via della presenza di Suso.
Non è mica difficile da capire.
Boh.

A livello di caratteristiche Quincy era nettamente meglio.
Così come quello scarsone di Niang.
A questo punto preferivo Sansone.

Ma va bene così..


----------



## bmb (14 Agosto 2018)

Keita sembra involuto, Castillejo il contrario. Detto ciò non lo avrei preso lo stesso.


----------



## Vikash (14 Agosto 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma perché scrivere queste cose non vere ? Non capisco il masochismo di darsi degli Sficatids soli ?
> 
> Il giocatore è stato fondamentale per loro per tutto l anno, ha la piu alta percentuale di crosso indovinati dell intera Liga.
> 
> ...



E' vietato inserire link. Quindi vai in autonomia sul forum submarinoamarillo e accertati da te.
Nessuno sta scrivendo cose non vere, *riporto la verità*.

Questo è un pippone pure secondo loro, e "loro" sono una squadra sicuramente d'elite.....


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Agosto 2018)

Vikash ha scritto:


> E' vietato inserire link. Quindi vai in autonomia sul forum submarinoamarillo e accertati da te.
> Nessuno sta scrivendo cose non vere, *riporto la verità*.
> 
> Questo è un pippone pure secondo loro, e "loro" sono una squadra sicuramente d'elite.....



Beh ci saranno pareri discordanti come qui.


----------



## LadyRoss (14 Agosto 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Keita Balde tutta la vita.
> 
> Conosce l'Italia, l'italiano, la serie A.
> 
> ...



Keita tutta la vita...finché con esploderà lo spogliatoio con tutte le teste calde che hanno (me ne vengono in mente almeno tre)....


----------



## Vikash (14 Agosto 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Beh ci saranno pareri discordanti come qui.



Sicuramente, proprio come su Suso.
C'è chi lo ama e chi lo *odia*.


----------



## odasensei (14 Agosto 2018)

Vikash ha scritto:


> Mi sono intrufolato sul foro del Villareal e sinceramente sembra non gliene possa fregare nulla di questa cessione.
> Ho letto che il giocatore, al pari di Soriano, non è gradito al tecnico Calleja e che era scontata una sua cessione, dato che quest'anno il campo non lo avrebbe visto (commenti del tipo _si sapeva_, _era preannunciato_).
> 
> Dicono addirittura che certamente la società non acquisterà un suo sostituto, il che fa capire il peso e lo spessore di questo *T O P player* in quella corazzata che primeggia nel calcio Europeo e che risponde al nome di Villareal.
> ...





Vikash ha scritto:


> E' vietato inserire link. Quindi vai in autonomia sul forum submarinoamarillo e accertati da te.
> Nessuno sta scrivendo cose non vere, *riporto la verità*.
> 
> Questo è un pippone pure secondo loro, e "loro" sono una squadra sicuramente d'elite.....



Lol quel forum ha 3 post in croce 
E comunque già ne parlavano bene al tempo della presunta cessione al Siviglia (qualcuno scrivendo "Samu è un top player del Villarreal e non ha senso venderlo a 20 milioni"), la parte su "quest'anno non avrebbe giocato" è riferita a Soriano ("anche senza Castillejo non avrebbe giocato perchè ci sono Cazorla, Ekambi e Gerard") e comunque tutti sono dicono che la sua cessione non se l'aspettavano, hai capito tutt'altro (per non dire di peggio...) 
Anche su Reddit stessa cosa, con quelli che seguono il calcio spagnolo che dicono sia un ottimo acquisto e la perculata ad un tifoso del Milan perchè l'ha definito mediocre perchè non segna


----------



## uolfetto (14 Agosto 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Lol quel forum ha 3 post in croce
> E comunque già ne parlavano bene al tempo della presunta cessione al Siviglia (qualcuno scrivendo "Samu è un top player del Villarreal e non ha senso venderlo a 20 milioni"), la parte su "quest'anno non avrebbe giocato" è riferita a Soriano ("anche senza Castillejo non avrebbe giocato perchè ci sono Cazorla, Ekambi e Gerard") e comunque tutti sono dicono che la sua cessione non se l'aspettavano, hai capito tutt'altro (per non dire di peggio...)
> Anche su Reddit stessa cosa, con quelli che seguono il calcio spagnolo che dicono sia un ottimo acquisto e la perculata ad un tifoso del Milan perchè l'ha definito mediocre perchè non segna



ottimo report, grazie.


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Agosto 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Lol quel forum ha 3 post in croce
> E comunque già ne parlavano bene al tempo della presunta cessione al Siviglia (qualcuno scrivendo "Samu è un top player del Villarreal e non ha senso venderlo a 20 milioni"), la parte su "quest'anno non avrebbe giocato" è riferita a Soriano ("anche senza Castillejo non avrebbe giocato perchè ci sono Cazorla, Ekambi e Gerard") e comunque tutti sono dicono che la sua cessione non se l'aspettavano, hai capito tutt'altro (per non dire di peggio...)
> Anche su Reddit stessa cosa, con quelli che seguono il calcio spagnolo che dicono sia un ottimo acquisto e la perculata ad un tifoso del Milan perchè l'ha definito mediocre perchè non segna



strano che Vikash non abbia capito....


----------



## Ruuddil23 (14 Agosto 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Facciamo un paragone con i due esterni comprati dalle due squadre Milanesi. Entrambi 23enni classe 1995.
> 
> Castellejo
> 
> ...



Credo che qui non si tratti di confrontare il valore intrinseco dei due (personalmente mi è sempre piaciuto Keita fin dagli esordi ma è una testa calda, mentre invece lo spagnolo lo conosco poco), ma più che altro le caratteristiche che a detta di molti sono più da punta nel senegalese, quindi più utili per noi al momento. Certo Keita al mondiale è stato irriconoscibile e non so come si inserirà nell'Inter...e magari lo spagnolo messo dall'altra parte a sinistra può giocare più da seconda punta e tagliare verso il centro, vedremo. Io avrei preso Keita, ma magari voleva fare la Champions e ha preferito l'Inter, speriamo che se ne penta.


----------



## vota DC (14 Agosto 2018)

Vikash ha scritto:


> Mi sono intrufolato sul foro del Villareal e sinceramente sembra non gliene possa fregare nulla di questa cessione.
> Ho letto che il giocatore, al pari di Soriano, non è gradito al tecnico Calleja e che era scontata una sua cessione, dato che quest'anno il campo non lo avrebbe visto (commenti del tipo _si sapeva_, _era preannunciato_).
> 
> Dicono addirittura che certamente la società non acquisterà un suo sostituto, il che fa capire il peso e lo spessore di questo *T O P player* in quella corazzata che primeggia nel calcio Europeo e che risponde al nome di Villareal.
> ...



Va anche detto che si stanno tenendo Bonera che considerano un fenomeno!


----------

